# Is triple lining needed to get a BFP?!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi


I am desperate to find success stories from ladies that have got a BFP/take home baby without having tri laminar lining?!


I have only had this once in 5 cycles and I know it's very good to have it but I wasn't aware it was necessary to have this to be able to get pregnant!!


I just went for my day 10 scan and my lining is 10.5 the best it's ever been but because it's not tri laminar my clinic (Gennet in Prague) they want me to cancel my transfer   


My husband and I have decided to still go ahead but I have lost all my excitement, hope and positivity!


Carley


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Carley...i have no idea what form my lining was for our fresh and FET as NHS clinic didn't seem to check it. I got a bfp on 8.6mm (DS) and 7.7mm so your thickness is certainly fine. I think focus on that and good luck. This time I know mine was trilaminar as the clinic noted it in the report but I feel it's just something else to worry about. Try lots of the pom juice and Brazil nuts etc for implementation.good luck x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Carley,
This is something I read up in a little when I had thin lining on my FET. I had a live birth from the cycle before that one & had never heard of the triple layer until the cycle where my lining was thin! My lining thickened up nicely, and I asked if it was tri layered, sonogrspher said it was & showed me. Said it was the optimal condition for implantation. From what I read around the topic women can get pregnant without it, but it is of course less common, from what I read it being different thickness and layering within your lining is more of an issue. But dr google did show stories on forums from women who has live births without tri layering. 

Did your clinic go into detail as to why the think you should cancel? As it seems possible you can get pregnant with out the tri layer? Good luck xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for your reply ladies ☺
I have been having Brazil nuts and Pom juice ☺

Teammonkey - They say it's because it's not tri laminar, I guess different clinics has different policies however I was not told this was needed so feeling very upset and deflated! I guess they only want to do transfers with the best possible lining to get the best chance of success which I totally understand but from what I've read and heard you can absolutely still get pregnant without it!

Carley x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

You can get pregnant without but is there a reason you're keen to go ahead with a less than optimum lining when trying again another time and hopefully getting that ideal lining will give you a better chance? If it was me if there was no pressing reason to go ahead rather delay then I'd delay and try again another time


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Susan - This time has been very very hard and a lot has gone in to it and I just feel that if I don't do it now I'll regret it! I have had triple lining only once in 5 cycles so there's no guarantee I would get a triple lining next time or the time after and I've never had a great thickness like I have this time!
The time I got triple lining and a quite good thickness I got a bfn so I guess I'm quite stubborn and if there is still a chance I want to go for it! If we cancel this time we wouldn't be able to go for transfer until next year and for my own state of mind I feel I can't put it off anymore!


Carley x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Carley I get that if only 1 out of 5 resulted in triple lining. Have your clinic ever advised how to achieve that? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

i have had 5 cycles - the 5th one back in October, I am now 29 weeks pregnant.  I had the thinest lining i've ever had (6mm) and not triple lined and 'no bright edge'.

Trust your instinct.

xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Teammonkey - This is my first cycle with this clinic and it has never been mentioned at my other clinic s so I was shocked when they cancelled! As was my sonographer as she said it was really really good!


Artist_mum - Thank you so much I really need to hear some positive stories and congratulations


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree go with your gut! You hear so many stories about this looked less than idea and the lady got pregnant and had a baby! I'm a good example, triple layered, grade 1 hatched blastocyst, got pregnant but miscarried, just shows things aren't always as they seem! Just have belief and go for it xx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

I'm just thinking out loud, if the Tri lining and the thickness of the uterus are so important for a successful implantation why then do we keep hearing about ectopic pregnancies!!! Even worst some rare (but well documented) pregnancy occurred outside the womb and Fallopian tubes... I'm sure there is an explanation to that! 

Back to the subject, I've always had a great lining 8-9mm and a triple line on the ultrasound and all seems so good yet I never was successful with implantation from IVF, and I've been through 6 cycles so far plus a FET


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

On our third cycle my lining kept changing from 2 to 3 lines - from what I could make out from the nurses at my scans and it was nice and thick. At the last scan before trigger it was 2 lines but don't know what it was on ET day as wasn't told - she's asleep upstairs.  On my first 2 cycles had triple line, got pregnant but lost the babies x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Always had a triple lining on every single cycle. Never been any use  to me . I'd go with your gut as others have said 
KJ x


----------

